# Couple Cute Pics - Mom and Daughter



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's a couple photos I took on Monday.

Sassy and her daughter, Winnie:






























Winnie, relaxing in the sunshine:









Delais:
















And some photos of their pasture:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats cute.


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girls! And they have such a beautiful area to relax in!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh yeah I meant to ask.... How big an area is that?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are gorgeous.......  .....really nice pasture to....and the grass is greener on the other side....go figure.... :doh: LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> How big an area is that?


I think it is about 3-4 acres. I am not sure though, it is very big. The property is my uncle and aunt's; they are nice enough to let me have most of my goats there. 



> grass is greener on the other side


For sure! That big huge pasture and there is always something better on the other side of the fence. I actually have a photo somewhere of Delais' dam last year, doing the exact same thing!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Cool thx. I am trying to figure out my goats new pen size for after we get to Pa and have a bit more space for them, Right now its gonna be a 75'x75' area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> For sure! That big huge pasture and there is always something better on the other side of the fence. I actually have a photo somewhere of Delais' dam last year, doing the exact same thing!


LOL... :wink: :ROFL: I'd love to see the photo if you can find it......goats are so funny.... :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice, all the way around, I love it! :thumb:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Very cute pictures!!  They have really green grass!! 



toth boer goats said:


> and the grass is greener on the other side....go figure.... :doh: LOL :wink: :greengrin:


 :slapfloor:


----------

